# Tabelle-Frameset



## Consti (4. April 2004)

Also ich möchte folgendes machen:

http://www.consti-net.de/set.html

Also man kann es ja schon aus der Datei hoffentlich erkennen. Ich möchte Oben einige Buttons machen, z.B. News. Dazu habe ich auch eine entsprechende HTML-Datei gemacht. Wie kann ich es jetzt so einstellen, dass wenn man auf den Button News klickt, die seite news.html in dem grossen Tabellending angezeigt wird.

Ist sowas überhaupt in HTML möglich oder wie muss ich da vor gehen. Ein kleines Beispiel wäre ganz nett. HTML kann ich mehr oder weniger - PHP und Javascript nich - wohl etwas verstehen, aber nicht schreiben!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. April 2004)

Nur mit PHP oder ähnlichen "Sprachen" möglich, ansonsten musst DU auf ein komplttes FRameset oder auf IFames in der/den Tabelle/n zurückgreifen!


----------



## Consti (4. April 2004)

Ja, auf das Frameset bin ich auch schon gekommen.
PHP kann ich ja nicht, also fällt das ashcon mal weg. Wie muss ich das denn mit dem iFramges machen. Gibts dazu nen Tutorial oder so?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. April 2004)

"Tutorials, eher Anleitungen, bzw. Beiträge zu IFrame gibt es reichlich hier im Board.

Aber eine Kurzanleitung hier:

Du musst in die Tabelle, sprich Zelle die du benutzen willst nur folgenden Code einfügen:


```
<iframe src="Datei.htm" name=" Name des FRames um ihn anzusteuern" width=" weite der Tabellenzelle" height="Höhe der Tabellenzelle"></iframe>
```

Und bei den Links zum Iframe nimmst deu beim *target* als Ziel den Namen des Iframes.

Beispiel: target="Content"


----------



## Helge (4. April 2004)

der PHP part für diese Problem ist wirklich nicht schwer:

an der Stelle wo die news.html eingebunden werden soll muss:
<? include('news.html'); ?> 
stehen ( einfach im quelltext einfügen ). Nun noch dem Dokument wo das drin steht die Endung *.php geben und das ganze auf einen PHP fähigen Webserver laden und schon funktioniert es.


----------



## Consti (4. April 2004)

Jo danke, für die Hilfe von PHP - ich glaube das ist doch ein wenig einfacher.
Naja, aber News.html soll ja nur eingebunden werden, wenn man auf News klickt, wenn man auf HOme klickt soll ja z.b. Home.html an der gleichen Stelle angezeigt werden. Wie geht das dann - also der Button muss dann den Befehl senden, dass die seite xyz dort angezeigt wird!


----------



## christhebaer (4. April 2004)

Hallo!
In welchem Programm arbeitest du denn?
Bei Dreamweaver hättest du zum Beispiel die Möglichkeit
mit Templates zu arbeiten.
Da bauste dann das Grundgerüst (Kopf und Navi) auf,
und die Unterseiten (News,...) benutzen dann dieses Template.

So brauchst du kein PHP, Frames oder auch iFrames ( funktioniert eh nicht in allen Browsern).

Mit nettem Gruß
christhebaer


----------



## Consti (4. April 2004)

So, ich habs jetzt mit dem iFrame gemacht und es klappt ganz gut. Das mit dem PHP ist zwar sicherlich einfacher, aber dafür muss ich das immer auf meinem Server hier zuhause Umladen, damit ich dsa PHP lesen kann, und nur für den einen Befehl mach ich mir die Arbeit nicht.

Dann ist aber noch ein kleiner Fehler in dem Code von Thomas.

Also nach dem Tag <iframe......> muss man diesen auch noch schliessen mit </iframe> denn sonst wird alles, was unter (also unter dem Iframe) als HTML steht nicht mehr angezeigt. Dachte erst, das wär so ein halber Tag wie der <br> es auch ist, aber ihr MÜSST ihn auch wieder schliessen!


----------



## Helge (4. April 2004)

Ja, du kannst natürlich auch die news.html in news.php umbenennen und dein layout in head.html und footer.html aufteilen und dann einfach nur am anfang der news.php 

<? include('head.html'); ?>

und am ende der news.php 

<? include('footer.html'); ?>

machen. So verfährst du mit allen contentseiten und verlinkst jeweils auf news.php und contact.php usw

das wäre dann ein sehr simples template system, das aber seinen zweck erfüllt


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Consti _
> *So, ich habs jetzt mit dem iFrame gemacht und es klappt ganz gut. [ ... ]
> Dann ist aber noch ein kleiner Fehler in dem Code von Thomas.
> 
> Also nach dem Tag <iframe......> muss man diesen auch noch schliessen mit </iframe> denn sonst wird alles, was unter (also unter dem Iframe) als HTML steht nicht mehr angezeigt. Dachte erst, das wär so ein halber Tag wie der <br> es auch ist, aber ihr MÜSST ihn auch wieder schliessen! *




Stimmt, sorry habs vergessen!

(habs in meinem Beitrag mal editiert, falls einer per Suche irgendwann auf den Beitrag stösst!)


----------



## Consti (4. April 2004)

schon wieder ein kleiner Fehler bei dir unterlaufen:

<iframe....></iframe>

nur eine ">" bzw. "<", sonst passts wieder net 
 Kannste ja auch noch eben ändern 

Du hast da wohl aus versehen 2 stk. gemacht


----------



## JDietrich (26. April 2004)

*iframe interessante Sache*

Hallo Jungs,

wenn ich eine Tabelle habe. Mit 3 Zeilen und 3 Spalten.

Wie kann ich nun in der mittleren Zelle eine Seite (z.B. ergebnisse.htm) anzeigen lassen. Ich hab keinen Ahnung, wie ich den jeweiligen Zellen eine Bezeichnung geben kann?

Ich arbeite mit Dreamweaver.

Vielen Dabk schon mal im voraus.

Jörg


----------

